# 10.9 pound Blackwater River Bass



## darenlwsn (Dec 22, 2008)

Caught this big girl yesterday afternoon on Blackwater River.














She will be headed to Kevin Glover.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely one of the biggest I've seen come outta BW!!! Congrats!!! For future reference (mostly those who don't know it), you can take lots of pics and measurements (I carry a seamstress cloth measuring tape) and get a fiberglass mount made...still costs about the same but she'd live fer another day of fighting....Too bad you weren't in a tourney...that 1 bass woulda probably been 1st place without a 5 fish limit!!!! hahaha


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that's a WHOPPER! Congrats!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Biggun


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I bet that was fun

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I always swore that if I caught a bass over 10 pounds, I'd have it mounted. My wall is still bare. My biggest remains 9.75 pounds.

That is a beauty. Congrats.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing fish, especially for the location.


----------



## darenlwsn (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks and yea I’m aware of replica mounts just don’t feel right spending all that money on a mount that’s not even the fish. I will probably never catch another fish over 8 pounds off a river around here, so I made the decision to keep her and get a real mount. I’m sure it may offend some folks that she wasn’t released but it’s the decision I made. I would prefer the actual fish mounted.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

I wouldn’t worry about offending anyone. Legal fish caught legally.
Enjoy the mount and the memories. 
~JOE~


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Kevin does a fantastic job, and I agree, a well done skin mount looks much better than fiberglass. I'd do the same as you. Congrats on a once in a lifetime Blackwater bass!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

darenlwsn said:


> Thanks and yea I’m aware of replica mounts just don’t feel right spending all that money on a mount that’s not even the fish. I will probably never catch another fish over 8 pounds off a river around here, so I made the decision to keep her and get a real mount. I’m sure it may offend some folks that she wasn’t released but it’s the decision I made. I would prefer the actual fish mounted.


Your game, your call, end of story. No one here is going to give you crap here for keeping the fish of a lifetime.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Slob
Congrats!!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Corpsman said:


> Your game, your call, end of story. No one here is going to give you crap here for keeping the fish of a lifetime.


Yes they will....but imo no different than killing a big buck, put her on the wall, congrats!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice catch! Congrats to you! That will give you great memories for a long time.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Them old females don’t reproduce as much as people think anyways. Definitely a once in a lifetime catch on Blackwater.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Them old females don’t reproduce as much as people think anyways. Definitely a once in a lifetime catch on Blackwater.


This is true. Fish that size are not really a significant part of the breeding population. The single reason to release it would be for someone else to have a chance to catch it, and the odds of that fish living long enough and being caught again are probably pretty slim. I generally am a fan of catch and release, but I don't blame you a bit for wanting to do a biological mount. That really is a fish of a lifetime.

What did you catch it on? What were the circumstances? Shallow, deep? Real curious, since big bass on Blackwater don't seem common at all. Way to go!


----------



## darenlwsn (Dec 22, 2008)

Caught her on a wacky worm in about 3-4 foot of water. Water was extremely muddy so I think that’s the main reason I got her to eat. She never saw me and the boat. And honestly luck being in the right place at ye right time!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We caught an 11 lbr in a farm pond on the lightest rig and a damned crappie minnow. Yea I killed her. The pond owner said to keep any little bass under 15 inches and any bass over 8 lbs. So I did. My daughter helped land her and was thrilled with the catch. That's why we do it.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful fish. That's one of the days of fishing you remember forever!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

darenlwsn said:


> Caught her on a wacky worm in about 3-4 foot of water. Water was extremely muddy so I think that’s the main reason I got her to eat. She never saw me and the boat. And honestly luck being in the right place at ye right time!


That's just phenomenal. Talk about right time and place, especially in Blackwater. Thanks for the info and the post!


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Very nice catch!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow! Nice fish. Congrats!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabear49 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jason said:


> Definitely one of the biggest I've seen come outta BW!!! Congrats!!! For future reference (mostly those who don't know it), you can take lots of pics and measurements (I carry a seamstress cloth measuring tape) and get a fiberglass mount made...still costs about the same but she'd live fer another day of fighting....Too bad you weren't in a tourney...that 1 bass woulda probably been 1st place without a 5 fish limit!!!! hahaha


 Fiberglass Mount all done from Pictures and Measurements Beach Caught 50# 5oz 51.5" Cape May NJ


----------

